# Knobman slider has less animations than it should have??



## maxchristensenaudio (May 17, 2021)

I've exported a slider in Knobman with 100 animation frames.
My slider goes from 0 to 1.000.000
When I move my slider in Kontakt however, there only seem to be around 15 animations available...

What could be the cause of this? 
Any ideas?


----------



## jfino (May 17, 2021)

did you specify the number of animation frames in the text file that goes in the pictures folder?


----------



## maxchristensenaudio (May 17, 2021)

yup. it says 100


----------



## jfino (May 17, 2021)

I can test it on my end if you want, just pm me


----------



## thesteelydane (May 17, 2021)

Have you opened the slider PNG file to see if the animations are actually there? That will tell you if the problem is on Knobman or Kontakt's end.

And have you have set the correct vertical/horizontal behaviour with
$CONTROL_PAR_MOUSE_BEHAVIOUR?


----------



## maxchristensenaudio (May 18, 2021)

it seems like the animations in the png do much subtler changes than in the instrument.
And yes I have set mouse behaviour, but doesn't that just decide with wich mouse movement the slider should be moved? I have it set to 2500 and it still reaches the min and max, just not with as fine steps in between as i'd like


----------



## EvilDragon (May 19, 2021)

Try setting it to a lower number, like 500. That control par adjusts mouse sensitivity too, not just direction.


----------



## maxchristensenaudio (May 19, 2021)

Yup that fixes it!


----------



## Darcy (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi Guys
On the subject of Knobman I'm wondering if anyone can explain why this is happening, when I bring in a knob to Kontakt I've tried a few different knobs and still have the same problem. My TXT file that accompanies the file for the knob has been checked and double-checked so I know this is correct and not the problem, its nothing to do with the script as you can see from the image so I'm really stuck as to what it is that could be causing this to happen and by the way, the image from knobman was saved as a png and stitched and the animation is 31 as I thought 127 the first time was too much.


----------



## geronimo (Feb 2, 2022)

Add a tenth empty line to the .txt file accompanying your picture.


----------



## Darcy (Feb 3, 2022)

geronimo said:


> Add a tenth empty line to the .txt file accompanying your picture.


Hi Geronimo
I already had this covered, to be honest, and still the same outcome and when the blank space didn't work on line 10, I put text saying {empty line} on the 10th line that didn't work. lol I'll be honest it's doing my box in trying to figure it out and more to the point time-consuming. If there is anything else you can think of that iI might have missed please let me know and cheers for your reply mate I appreciate it. Just an update I've tried to specify the size in the script of the knob with the following still no joy.
set_control_par(get_ui_id($cutoff),$CONTROL_PAR_HEIGHT,50)
set_control_par(get_ui_id($cutoff),$CONTROL_PAR_WIDTH,50)


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 3, 2022)

Knobs (or rather, ui_sliders), always use the width/height from the PNG itself, changing height/width in code does exactly nothing.


----------



## geronimo (Feb 3, 2022)

Darcy said:


> the image from knobman was saved as a png and stitched and the animation is 31 as I thought 127 the first time was too much.


And does the total size of your image file divided by the animation number (31) add up to a whole number ?


----------



## Darcy (Feb 3, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Knobs (or rather, ui_sliders), always use the width/height from the PNG itself, changing height/width in code does exactly nothing.


I was just going through the process of elimination, to be honest desperate times desperate measures


----------



## Darcy (Feb 3, 2022)

geronimo said:


> And does the total size of your image file divided by the animation number (31) add up to a whole number ?


I've just saved out a different knob at 65 frames and the same again it has not worked. To answer your question it shouldn't really matter the frames saved at 31, 65, 127 when doing cutoff res reverb, etc as you know the more frames you have the smoother it is when in use. So I'm ultra stuck now haha.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 3, 2022)

Care to pack up your NKI with the script, PNG, TXT file and associated .knob file?


----------



## Darcy (Feb 4, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Care to pack up your NKI with the script, PNG, TXT file and associated .knob file?


Oh man, shear embarrassment, I was looking at the code and right on the last line, it read Fixrd Right: 0.

To be honest, I didn't realize that this was the issue as it was displaying in the UI, and just now I went back in, to grab the code, and there it was looking at me smack in the face so I changed it to Fixed, and now not a problem. Thank you for your time and effort in getting back to me and I apologize for wasting your time.

Every day is a school day mate haha. Many thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

Feel free to ZIP it and attach to the post here.


----------



## Darcy (Feb 4, 2022)

Having said what I said above I went to add another knob and it did it again with that one too. Just to let you know not that it should make a difference I'm working in the standalone version of Kontakt.
Cheers


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 4, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Knobs (or rather, ui_sliders), always use the width/height from the PNG itself, changing height/width in code does exactly nothing.


Oh! Well, _that_ will save me a few lines, plus save me the time of dividing the png height by the number of animations. 

Are sliders the only ui items that where height and width code parameters don't get applied?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

ui_sliders, ui_knobs and ui_panels don't respond to those, all others do.




Darcy said:


> Having said what I said above I went to add another knob and it did it again with that one too. Just to let you know not that it should make a difference I'm working in the standalone version of Kontakt.
> Cheers


You have "Horizontal Animation: 0" for res-knob.txt. That ain't gonna work


----------



## Darcy (Feb 8, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Feel free to ZIP it and attach to the post here.


Hi there
Did you manage to find out what was causing the problem?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, I wrote just above your post what the issue is.


----------

